# ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY err_mask=0x104 [partly solved]

## blubbi

Hi folks,

I got a nasty bug when booting my linux box which delays boot:

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0x80)

ata2: COMRESET failed (device not ready)

ata2: hardreset failed, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 640 sectors: LBA 

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 1

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

I am using vanilla kernel 2.6.20_rc5 (same Problem with 2.6.19)

I need a version > 2.6.18 for jmicron sata controller support

My Kernel .config can be found here (stripped of comments)

sed -e 's/^#.*//;/^$/d' -i .config

http://rafb.net/p/k9yNEq80.html

or the complete .config here

http://rafb.net/p/a1AbQo19.html

I hope the "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!"

on the bottom of dmsg output is related to sata2 bug?

I'll attach my complete dmsg and lspci output here if someone searches for simmilar issues:

lspci outpu:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 975X Express Memory Controller Hub (rev c0)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 975X Express PCI Express Root Port (rev c0)
> ...

 

dmsg output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.20-rc5 (root@freax) (gcc-Version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #12 SMP Thu Jan 25 02:16:04 CET 2007
> 
> Command line: root=/dev/sda3 "irqpoll" all-generic-ide video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@85,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.0 fbcon=scrollback:128K CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> ...

 Last edited by blubbi on Wed Jan 31, 2007 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shiver

You obviously have an Asus P5W Deluxe motherboard, I have the same issue. The ata2 delay is a libata problem in kernels >= 2.6.18 when using ahci for the ICH7R controllers. The EZ raid chip is causing it, I'm not sure if the problem goes away if you plug something into the ez raid connectors, I only have one sata drive plugged to ICH7R.

----------

## blubbi

Right, I forgott to mention my Mainboard. Indeed it is a Asus P5W DH Delux!

Interesing, I disabled the EZ thing in my Bios settings.

I thought when disabeling the EZ raid chip only the ICH7 and jmicron chips ar active.

Would be nice if there was an option to completely disable the EZ raid chip.

Bu I will try and plug one of my two Disks into the EZ-Raid chip.

Stand by, I'll report in a few hours!

Thanks

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

Okay, it did the trick.

I just connected my second hard disk to the EZ-Raid-chip and now the bug is gone!

So the best temporarily solutions semms to be a connected device to the EZ-Raid-chip.

I still have a cpu softlock, but I don't know how to resolv this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hci_usb_intr_rx_submit: hci0 intr rx submit failed urb ffff810078e1cce8 err -28
> 
> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
> ...

 

Here again the dmsg output now just the relevant part:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode
> 
> ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part
> ...

 

----------

## shiver

Thanks for confirming my thought. I haven't been able to try plugging a drive to ez raid. Unfortunately I can't help you with the soft lockup bug.  :Sad: 

----------

## blubbi

No matter  :Smile: 

Thanks anyway for the great suggestion! Now my box boots way faster  :Smile: 

regards

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

SOLVED the CPU softlock

I use a preemtibel kernel with the bootflags NOAPIC and IRQPOLL 

(IRQPOLL is needed for the jmicron controller, but IRQPOLL allone does not solve the softlock bug) 

Disabel APIC in the BIOS works to. Than you wount need the NOAPIC bootflag

I don't know if a preemtible kernel is required because i tried booting the preemtible kernel without the NOAPIC option and I got a softlock. 

So maybe NOAPIC is enough

----------

## St0fF

Hi Guys,

I also have the same board and as the JMicron cannot handle DVD-Drives (and is too far awaay from my DVD) I got one hdd connected there (HD300LD, Samsung).  For me making pata_jmicron a module worked fine.  It is found and initialized by udev, the drive is there, no problems.

For me only the EZ-RAID Problem still exists.  But I'm about to trying something here ...

[edit]

... which just failed.  Is there any way with ata_piix to disable probing of a single device?

[/edit]

Cheers,

St0fF

----------

